# PDF-Formulare - Wie erstellen?



## LOonIE (15. April 2005)

Morgen Tutorialgemeinde. Ich habe eine Frage zu Layoutprogrammen im allgemeinen ( Indesign, Illustrator ). Ich will ein PDF-formular erstellen, dass es allen Benutzern erlaubt Einträge in die PDF-Datei zu machen, ohne sich eins der Layoutprogramme lizensieren zu müssen. Ich brauche also ein PDF in dem die Textfelder bearbeitbar sind. Wie speichere ich ein PDF so, dass man es später mit Acrobat berabeiten kann ( nur Text )? Wäre für jeden Vorschlag dankbar. 

Beispiel: PDF-Formulare vom Bürgerservice etc. - beeinhalten ausfüllbare Textfelder

kurz: Welche Einstellungen sind beim speichern als PDF nötig, damit ich ein PDF-Formular erstellen kann?

Gruß, der LOonIE


----------



## mirscho (17. April 2005)

Grüße!

Also erstmal ist das glaub ich das falsche forum, aber was wichtiger ist:

Dies ist mit genannten Programmen ( Illustrator, InDesign ) nicht möglich. Hierzu wird eine Vollversion von Acrobat benötigt. Klingt hart...ist aber so. *schulterzuck*

servus...


----------



## akrite (17. April 2005)

...ich kann mich da nur anschließen, natürlich brauchst Du Adobe Acrobat , nicht den Reader, denn nur damit ist es möglich aus statischen Dokumenten interaktive Formulare zu machen. Mit Illustrator etc. kann man sie hervorragend layouten und als PDF exportieren, das ist dann aber schon alles... Beim Layouten drauf achten, das man genügend Platz läßt für die Felder - hatte ich am Anfang nicht bedacht ;-)

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## LOonIE (18. April 2005)

Gut. Adobe Acrobat (die Vollversion) habe ich hier auf meiner Arbeit auch. Also, wie macht man das in Acrobat? Ich habe schon rausgefunden, dass man Formularfelder erstellen kann, aber gefunzt hat das nicht so richtig. Ich wäre also für weitere Tips mehr als dankbar.

Gruß


----------



## akrite (18. April 2005)

... welche Version von Acrobat hast Du denn? Für 5.0 gibt es ein schönes PDF-Handbuch (RTFM) und auf Seite 175 wird das auch sehr gut beschrieben, das jetzt hier in allen Einzelheiten zu machen, sprengt den Rahmen -> Tutorium !

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## LOonIE (18. April 2005)

Morgen. 

Ich habe Acrobat 6.0 Professional.


----------



## akrite (18. April 2005)

... gibt es dort kein Handbuch ? Naja, hier ne Kurzanleitung :

- Werkzeug wählen
- Rahmen für Textfeld anlegen
- Eigenschaften definieren
- Umrahmung anlegen
- Darstellung wählen
- Farben und Linien festlegen
- Hintergrundfarbe wählen
- zurück zur "Hand" und Textfeld testen

... so ich hoffe das reicht, das ganze dauert <1min

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## LOonIE (18. April 2005)

Aha. Danke. Nö, hab hier kein Handbuch gefunden. Ausserdem kann ich Acrobat absolut nicht ab. Daher benutze ich's halt selten und habe null Erfahrung damit. Ich kann nichtmal "an original Position einfügen"......

An Alle, die das Formularproblem noch haben:  hier  werden Sie geholfen.


----------

